

Cell phones more sophisticated than guidance systems on some nukes - cwan
http://blogs.knoxnews.com/munger/2010/10/corker_if_every_american_knew.html

======
devmonk
Sophisticated != good, necessarily.

I trust solid-state electronics (or whatever those old tracking systems are
using) as long as our military does. What I would be more worried about is
components deteriorating. However, I'll take an older but less error prone
unit over a newer more sophisticated but more error prone unit any day.

Voyager 1 was older and less sophisticated. Launched September 5, 1977 and
still going, reporting useful data back at least as recently as December 2004.

Mars Climate Orbiter was newer and more sophisticated. Launched December 11,
1998 and crashed September 23, 1999. Software failure.

